# Mixing RAM CAS Latency timings



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

So, inside of my PC, I currently have 2GB of Corsair DDR3 10600 1333MHz RAM. The CAS Latency is 9-9-9-24.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145246

I am looking to upgrade my RAM to 6 or 8 GB. I of course know that I need DDR3 10600 RAM to stay compatible and make for a worry-free install, but what about the timings?

There is a set of G.Skill RAM 4GB (2x2GB) at the required MHz, but it runs at 8-8-8-21. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231180

Would I need to try to OC my Corsair RAM/Underclock my G.Skill RAM for them to mesh well together?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Mixing RAM brands/specs commonly leads to problems and 4GB of RAM is more than sufficient- 2GB is plenty for XP. Filling all the RAM slots on a Mobo can also cause Voltage problems.
If you need/want more RAM, the best option would be to use only the 2X2 GB sticks.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, four gigs only memory using 2x2GB, and I'm in Win 7 running some serious games like BFBC2, crysis, and things like that. I just found that cheap 8CAS memory...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

4GB is more than plenty for any game and almost any app.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm not sure about that, windows 7 by itself uses 49% of my two gig stick, and with 4 gigs, it will use 25%, Which leaves 3 gigs for games... With 2 minimum.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The more ram install the more Win7/Vista will prefech commonly used programs for faster start up, if you not using over 90% of the ram you will see/feel no difference in game.

The slower timing sticks will match whats installed, faster timings mainly just you more head room to Overclock they will run at the slower numbers.

The more important spec on the "i" seems to be the voltage spec, make sure both sets are same rating be it 1.5v, 1.65v or whatever the sticks are you have.


----------

